
Show HN: 100,000 Database ops/sec in IE6 on 2GB Atom CPU - marknadal
https://github.com/amark/gun/wiki/100000-ops-sec-in-IE6-on-2GB-Atom-CPU
======
nawfalhasan
Holy... ~5M ops/sec on Android!!

How did you test it on Android? On stock browser? Or on some sort of default
web view control? Does that mean an Android phone is more powerful than a
cheap Atom computer?

~~~
marknadal
Thanks! No, actually. Latest Chrome on the $150 laptop also did ~5M ops/sec,
so they are about equal. Which makes sense.

